# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Trituradoras Forestales

## scottmobar

Alguien sabe donde alquilar este tipo de maquina para desmonte de terrenos? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xj9JHmMYEiY  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eKmT86EKP4ETemas similares: Article: Plantaciones forestales: se recuperarán 3 millones de hectáreas degradadas Artículo: Exportaciones forestales alcanzarían US$ 4,500 millones en Perú Artículo: Promueven el financiamiento de plantaciones forestales Trituradoras de Sarmientos Artículo: Potencias forestales del mundo se reunirán en Perú

----------

